# Chevy upfitter switches



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey guys been a long time since I've posted. Have quite a few 3500 Chevy dumps that I have for snow removal. They have the stock lightbar switch in the roof but my question is where are you guys mounting upfitter switches? IE accessory lights, reverse lights ect. I have additional lights hooked into the trucks stock lightbar switch now but would like to separate the lightbar from additional reverse/work lights by the spreader, and I have 50" off road lights ordered for all 5 trucks. I'd like to separate everything, work lights, salted lights, front off road lightbar ect. They're 08,10,13,15 and the new 2017 will be here Wednesday. My only ***** about GM compared to ford is the lack of switches!


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

I seem to remember that GM does offer upfitter switches but they are only available in the W/T models.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

I would be lying to say that these were not a pain to get in there. Had to use 90deg connectors (bought special crimping tool to use them) and also utilized the upfitter jack under the dash for power. There are tabs on the top of that panel which are similar to the tabs which hold the stock light switch into place except for the fact that they are designed by GM to accept a double wide switch. Those are for trucks which have a sunroof. I cut those off, which allowed me enough flat real estate to mount two other switches.
Stock strobe switch controls the roof strobes, hidden strobes in tail lights and the strobes on sander (with use of all weather jack).
Blue switch controls spotlights on back of sander (same all weather jack)
Red switch controls heated wipers off of relay installed in pigtail that I made to come off the up fitter jack. It has a 30amp fuse (constant hot) switched off an ignition feed so that I can turn them on the night before a storm. Shut truck off and wipers turn off. Turn on remote start in the morning and the wipers turn back on.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Here.










https://www.gmupfitter.com/files/media/photo/701/UI Bulletin_110k.pdf


----------

